# Whispernet Italy?



## enys (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi everyone! My K3 has just arrived so I'm playing with it at the moment, but I'm having problems with the experimental web browsing. I turn the wireless on, and it appears the 3G symbol on the top, so I guess I'm connected...but when I try to open the browser this message comes out
"Due to local restrictions, web browsing is not available for all countries"

Now, the weird thing is that I can access the Kindle Store and I have even sync with my amazon account 
Italy is 3G covered, so I don't understand why only the browsing feature doesn't work...any thoughts?


----------



## sully5live (Jun 9, 2010)

This is the same for all international versions.  You can access the Kindle store to buy books and Wikipedia but that's it.  There was a period when firmware for the K2 allowed me full access in Spain but in all honesty it was so slow and poorly configured as to be useless.  The only thing I used it for in the end was to access G-Mail which was useful in a pinch but than has gone with the latest K2 firmware (and I assume with the K3i.

HTH


----------



## dimples (Jul 28, 2010)

You will be able to use the browser for other websites if you connect through Wi-Fi


----------



## enys (Aug 29, 2010)

thanks for answers! in fact I connected the wireless at home and it's brilliant (well maybe some websites are a bit too small, but wordreference and such look great! I even managed to see this thread on it ^^)

Ok so 3G-->only Kindle Store and wikipedia
Wi-Fi-->regular browsing

?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Actually, if you've taught your K3 how to connect to your home WiFi.  . . it will use that as the default any time it's within range -- for web access, Kindle Store, whatever.  You really won't use 3G at all unless you're out and about.  And, even then, if it finds a free WiFi hotspot, it will connect using that.  They're kind of all over the place here in the US, especially in cities and towns; usually associated with 'chain' coffee shops or fast food places. . . .not sure how it is in Italia. . . . . .


----------



## enys (Aug 29, 2010)

In Italia is sadly different


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

enys said:


> In Italia is sadly different


I was afraid that would be the case.  But, still. . . .if you have it at home you're good!


----------



## enys (Aug 29, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I was afraid that would be the case.  But, still. . . .if you have it at home you're good!


exactly! ^^ in fact I'll need the internet browsing basically for study-related situations (so either home or library or university)...kindle is definitely lighter and less distracting than lapton  anyway it's cool to have the possibility to look up info on wikipedia wherever you are reading


----------

